# Anyone in Montreal, Canada



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Just wondering if there's anyone from the Montreal area in Canada? I would love to hear from you!!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There is a group that meets in Montreal:The Association of the Syndrome of the Irritable Intestine (French)When: 6 mai 2002Time: 19h ï¿½ 21h Location: Hï¿½pital Saint-Luc du CHUM1112, rue Sanguinet, Montrï¿½al, Quï¿½bec, Canada(coin boul. Renï¿½-Lï¿½vesque)Room: Auditorium du Pavillon Edouard AsselinWWW: http://www.cam.org/~asii/ Contact: Paul-Andrï¿½ Malo, asii###cam.org


----------

